

Ccons : An interactive C console based on clang and LLVM - signa11
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/cfe-dev/2009-April/004960.html

======
mahmud
I used a C interpreter called EiC in 1998 and didn't like it much. However,
this project looks way better, since it allows you evaluate C expressions and
statements, and not just top-level definitions.

C makes of an awful interactive language. S-Lang looks like a cleaned up C,
but still, nothing that comes close to a full expression language with good
introspection and reflection capabilities to make a repl sing.

------
signa11
here are the pdf slides discussing the project. Pretty cool!

